# Fishing for Interest - FR/Planescape game



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm thinking about starting a pbp game, about 8th-10th level, good- and neutral- aligned characters. Most likely set in the Forgotten Realms to start, but with a heavy Planescape-inflenced campaign. No evil characters.

I would like to start with 4 players; however, if there is enough interest, I may consider allowing more.

Races allowed: any. Talk to me about ECLs, I take ECLs on a case-to-case basis, and don't always agree with WOTC's ECLs.

I would like characters with some background involving the Planes or attachment thereof, but it is not required.

Much more I can't really say without giving away some of the storyline.  

I would like the players to be able to post at least once every 2-3 days. A commitment of sorts?  

I wouldn't be able to start the game until about mid-May, because I am currently involved in Finals for my last semester in college, and am moving to Indy the first week of May, but I want to see if there is enough interest in the game for me to start working on it.


----------



## Keia (Apr 20, 2004)

Sounds interesting so far . . . 

Keia


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 20, 2004)

Sounds interesting.  I'd like to play an air mephit, if that's possible; I'd likely be on the Material as a result of a summoning, or being the ex-familiar of a wizard.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 20, 2004)

Interested...


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm interested as well.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 20, 2004)

me too


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 20, 2004)

Ditto on the interest.  I like both Planescape and FR.


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 20, 2004)

Probably a bit late to get in, but I am interested.


----------



## rangerjohn (Apr 20, 2004)

Ditto what Ghostknight said.  This sure did fill up fast.


----------



## Zerth (Apr 20, 2004)

Add one more to the long list.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 20, 2004)

Wow... lots more interested people than I thought there would be...

I can probably handle 5, maybe 6, but I am afraid 9 is beyond my abilities.  

Give me a day or two and let me see what I can do....


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 21, 2004)

If 9 is too many, then 10 is definitely a party.  But, if there's an alternates list, I'd like to put my name on it.


----------



## Temujin (Apr 21, 2004)

I'll be an alternate too. Just in case....


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 21, 2004)

I will keep an alternatives list, first-come-first-serve order in case someone stops playing, vanishes from the boards, gets tired of the game, etc. 

Once again a reminder - I won't be starting the game until after my move and the end of classes for me (probably 2nd week of May). I will be happy to read over character concepts before then, though - I can put up a RG thread sometime this weekend.


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 21, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I will keep an alternatives list, first-come-first-serve order in case someone stops playing, vanishes from the boards, gets tired of the game, etc.
> 
> Once again a reminder - I won't be starting the game until after my move and the end of classes for me (probably 2nd week of May). I will be happy to read over character concepts before then, though - I can put up a RG thread sometime this weekend.





Sounds good to me.  A question here is, can we make use of Savage SPecies, many of the races in there make sense for a Planar campaign?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 21, 2004)

I had a different question; who exactly is in the first cut so we might know who should and shouldn't be leaping to make characters.  My second question might be, what are the character creation rules?  3.0 or 3.5?  Level?  Stat generation?  Books allowed to be used?  How will hit point be done?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 22, 2004)

*Information*

Sorry people, I've been busy.   Okay, here's what we have:

Final cut: 
Keia
Paxus Asclepius
Uriel
Cannibal Kender
silentspace

Waiting List:
Isida Kep'Tukari
Ghostknight
rangerjohn
Zerth
Dark Nemesis
Temujin

I hated to cut people, but I think that 5 is my limit to start. I may add more later, depends on how the campaign goes...

Character Creation/Campaign Information:
~ Level 13 (including ECLs, although I do allow Savage Species and the "racial level" option therein).
~ 3.5 Rules
~ Books: Core books, all FR books, Savage Species, Manual of the Planes, Deities & Demigods, Faiths & Pantheons. Any other books: please request, letting me know _why_ you want them and I will approve on a case-by-case basis. I will be using the epic-level handbook when/if the PCs reach that level.
~ Hit points: 1/2 of each HD (3 on a d6).
~ Stats: use the stat generation method on DMG pg 169. Use 40 points, as that most closely (on average) approx the 4d6 drop lowest, reroll 1s method that I prefer in face-to-face gaming.
~ I am planning a game that will go into epic levels, wherein the characters will be making multiverse-altering choices.  Just a warning....
~ I request a character background for each character. Doesn't have to be all-inclusive, or very long - just clear and understandable.  Also, a detailed physical & personality description. Included must be the diety your character worships, if any.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 22, 2004)

Rogue's Gallery Thread: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1495728

If you don't wish to post your character or character history for everyone to read, please email them to me: taria@shadowlady.NOSPAMcom (remove NOSPAM from the addy, of course).


----------



## Keia (Apr 22, 2004)

How are you dealing with item creation feats? (pay xps, half gold cost, work together with other players, etc?)

starting gold? (As per 13th level?)

Any Cohorts from leadership?

Psionics?

I'm thinking of a spellcaster, probably arcane, though I'm not positive yet . . .

Sorry for all the questions, but I'm trying to cover all the bases before I start the concept work. 

Keia


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 22, 2004)

How do you feel about a pseudodragon?  I know my character choices seem a little odd, but it's always seemed to me that, for a setting swimming with archmages of every imaginable variety, Faerun is rather short on familiars, and I'd like to try playing the other side of that equation: a former familiar (or, if you'd permit, and another character is willing, a current familiar).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 22, 2004)

Paxus, I know I'm not even on the current list, but I have an idea.  I have made a 12th level 3.5 wizard with a pseudodragon familiar for two different games that have bombed out.  I would love a chance to seriously play her, and her pseudodragon is very important in her life.  (You've seen her Paxus, she's Quillia, the sample character for Vasorn.)  So... I thought I'd throw that out there, even though I'm really not here and stuff.


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 22, 2004)

Well, at least I am high on the list of aletrnates.  Guess I'm going to just have to lurk until such time as I can get in.  As a result I will wait to see the party mix before venturing forth with a character - rather create something to help cover party weaknesses when the time comes (Hey, after twenty four odd years of roleplaying I am happy to play anything!)


----------



## Zerth (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm not even high on the alternates list, but like Isida, I also have a character concept ready. If by some twist of fate I had a chance to later play in this one, I'd love to have another (third, actually) chance to play a githzerai monk. I can easily post the stats and appearance, some tweaking is only needed for making him 13th level. But I'll hold my horses and lurk until or if there's really a chance to get in.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm probably gonna go for a paladin.

Is stuff from Book of Exalted Deeds ok? I don't know if thats considered core or not.

Also, how about Complete Warrior?


----------



## silentspace (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm thinking of a halfling mystic theurge


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm not overly high on the alternates list, but I'll have a concept ready if called up!


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Apr 23, 2004)

Changed my mind. Wizard/ Planeshifter


----------



## silentspace (Apr 23, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel, what do you think about UA Wizard Domains?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 24, 2004)

*Long post, but here goes...  *



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> How are you dealing with item creation feats? (pay xps, half gold cost, work together with other players, etc?)
> 
> starting gold? (As per 13th level?)
> 
> ...



Item creation feats  - as in you creating items for your character to start? Or commissioning custom magic items? (Not sure I know what it is you want to know). If you are playing a character with item creation feats and you want to create items for yourself, that is fine - but you will have to subtract the xp spent from the total for 13th level.

Starting gold as per 13th level.

Cohorts from Leadership are fine, go as per the DMG rules except as follows: You play the cohort, and the cohort gets no XP of it's own. You can 'donate' your XP to the cohort, however.

I consider Psionics part of the Core. However, I have just purchased the Expanded Psionics Handbook and will be using that once I have a chance to look it over. Also, just to clarify, I use the psionics-mage transparentesy rule (they are treated as the same for dispel magic, etc).



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> How do you feel about a pseudodragon? I know my character choices seem a little odd, but it's always seemed to me that, for a setting swimming with archmages of every imaginable variety, Faerun is rather short on familiars, and I'd like to try playing the other side of that equation: a former familiar (or, if you'd permit, and another character is willing, a current familiar).



I haven't a problem with thi at all. I've always enjoyed the 'liberated familiar' concept.  



			
				Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> I'm probably gonna go for a paladin.
> 
> Is stuff from Book of Exalted Deeds ok? I don't know if thats considered core or not.
> 
> Also, how about Complete Warrior?



(I know you changed your mind on the character concept, but in case anyone else is wondering...)

BoED and Complete Warrior - I allow most of the material, but not all of it. I would have to know what it is that you would want to use to build your character (there are some classes, spells, and feats I don't use, and i would take me quite a while to go through all the books and list everything ).

Also, as a warning to all of you - if no one uses the BoED, I won't use the BoVD.  



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of a halfling mystic theurge



That would be fine.  If you have it, Races Of Faerun has some info on halflings.



			
				silentspace said:
			
		

> Goddess FallenAngel, what do you think about UA Wizard Domains?



Unfortunately, that is one book I do not have, so I have to say no (as I can't read them). Sorry...



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Paxus, I know I'm not even on the current list, but I have an idea. I have made a 12th level 3.5 wizard with a pseudodragon familiar...



Isida & Paxus - I had a really hard time deciding between 5 or 6 people. Since you are next in line on the waiting list, if you and Paxus can work something out that you will both enjoy, I think I can handle 1 more.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 24, 2004)

Also, on another note - I am graduating from college on the 30th. Also, on Monday the 26th, I am loading a moving van with the contents of my apartment and driving to Indianapolis from Mid-Michigan. As such, I will be out of touch for at least 1 week. The first week of May I should have access to an Internet connection, but it will be a bit sporadic until probably the 2nd week in May when I get everything together. Just a warning that I will not be posting again for at least 1 week. I will attempt to check in before then, but I can't promise. 

*This note posted in both threads to be sure everyone sees it*


----------



## silentspace (Apr 24, 2004)

Congrats on graduating!

Paxus Asclepius, I'm going to get the Improved Familiar feat, if you want to be a former familiar of mine!  I don't think it would work if you were my current familiar though, you'd be somewhat underpowered     My current familiar will be an Imp, I think.  (went from a good to an evil familiar!)

I'm thinking I'll be a Rock Gnome Mystic Theurge, Neutral, with the Shadow Weave Magic feat.  Down the road he's looking to go into either Thaumaturgist or Shadow Adept (though that's a long way off, after finishing 10 levels of Mystic Theurge).

Unearthed Arcana wizard domains are simple... non-specialized wizards get to choose one domain, consisting of one spell/spell level.  So they get one extra spell, but it is always the same spell.  It's a way to make non-specialized wizards a more attractive option.  I would take the Transmutation Domain, to help with my gnome's small size/speed issues.  Spells are: 0-mage hand, 1-expeditious retreat, 2-levitate, 3-haste, 4-polymorph, 5-baleful polymorph, 6-disintegrate, 7-reverse gravity, 8-iron body, 9-shapechange.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 24, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Paxus Asclepius, I'm going to get the Improved Familiar feat, if you want to be a former familiar of mine! I don't think it would work if you were my current familiar though, you'd be somewhat underpowered  My current familiar will be an Imp, I think. (went from a good to an evil familiar!)



Well, since Goddess Fallen Angel will accept Quillia (Isida's character) if I'm her familiar, I'm leaning strongly towards that.  It'll also lend some nice interaction between the two familiars, in addition to giving me a handy power boost.  And don't go calling me underpowered until you've seen what Great Flyby Attack and four sneak attack dice do together.

Isida, there's a feat in one of the very early Dragons that, if allowable, would make both of us very happy.  I don't recall the name, but it extends the range of the Share Spells familiar quality from 5 feet to one mile.  Extremely useful for buffs.  Touch attacks are also quite handy.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 24, 2004)

Thanks Goddess FallenAngel!

Paxus, that sounds pretty good.  The feat is is Dragon #280 and it is called Enspell Familiar and it works just as you said, any spell that affects the master affects the familiar out to one mile.  I'll start modifiying Quillia, and I hope to have her in the Rogue's Gallery later today.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 24, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Well, since Goddess Fallen Angel will accept Quillia (Isida's character) if I'm her familiar, I'm leaning strongly towards that.  It'll also lend some nice interaction between the two familiars, in addition to giving me a handy power boost.  And don't go calling me underpowered until you've seen what Great Flyby Attack and four sneak attack dice do together.
> 
> Isida, there's a feat in one of the very early Dragons that, if allowable, would make both of us very happy.  I don't recall the name, but it extends the range of the Share Spells familiar quality from 5 feet to one mile.  Extremely useful for buffs.  Touch attacks are also quite handy.




I meant underpowered if you were _just_ a familiar.  So you're going to be a current familiar and have class levels too?  Nice.  I didn't know you had that option.  I thought it was one or the other, that's all.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Apr 24, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> I meant underpowered if you were _just_ a familiar.  So you're going to be a current familiar and have class levels too?  Nice.  I didn't know you had that option.  I thought it was one or the other, that's all.




Well, it wasn't said explicitly, but that's what I inferred.  There is a certain amount of tradeoff; while both familiar and master get some handy boosts, they also stand to lose a very great deal if the other dies.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 24, 2004)

Heh, you may have inferred that, but what was implied, or rather explicitly stated, was the 'liberated familiar' concept.  Which is quite different from the 'currently a familiar' concept...  



			
				Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> I haven't a problem with thi at all. I've always enjoyed the 'liberated familiar' concept.




Anyway I like the idea, especially as a rogue. It seems to be a nice fit.


----------



## silentspace (Apr 24, 2004)

We've got an awful lot of spellcasters... a mystic theurge, a wizard/planeshifter, and a straight wizard.  Since my mystic theurge will have lower caster levels, maybe I'll focus on utility spells and leave the heavy blasting to the other two...  Hmm...


----------



## silentspace (Apr 28, 2004)

Well, since others want to be arcanists too, I'll probably switch to some sort of melee fighter.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2004)

Paxus, I finally got Quillia up in the Rogue's Gallery, and I guess we can start working out the stats and whatnot here shortly.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 28, 2004)

Although this looks like it will be a great game, I am bowing out.
I see that there are several folks on the alternatives list who really want to play, while I was just lucky enough to respond quickly.
I hope whoever gets my spot has fun, and I will be watching the game.


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 28, 2004)

Since Uriel is bowing out, does this mean I am in or are you going to go to your original five player format?

Heh, well if I am in I will make a human cleric of Shaundalkur.  Party is high on arcane ability but seems low on divine magic.  So a cleric of Shaundalkur with the Travel and Trade domains will wend its way to the RG thread in the next day or so (maybe sooner if the workload today stays light )


----------



## silentspace (Apr 28, 2004)

A cleric would be cool.  If Keia sticks with an arcanist, we'll have three arcanists, a cleric, a rogue, and a halfling outrider.

When I first started building Pumbar, my halfling outrider, I envisioned a quick, darting lance charger using Unbroken Charge and Ride-By Attack to charge through allies.  Or use Stand On Mount to fire sling bullets from a distance.  The prototypical Halfling Outrider.  Then I realized he'll be the only melee fighter, so I focused on the lance fighting and gave him Weapon Focus, Spirited Charge, a level in Cavalier and a large Dire Boar mount, Wigglenose!

Silly, huh?  As the only melee fighter, he should really be a dwarf/human/half-orc Cavalier, not a Halfling Outrider.  Or some other fighter-type focused on stand-and-deliver tactics rather than hit-and-run.  But even though he's not optimized for the role, I like him!  I already switched character concepts once to help out the party


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 28, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> A cleric would be cool.  If Keia sticks with an arcanist, we'll have three arcanists, a cleric, a rogue, and a halfling outrider.
> 
> When I first started building Pumbar, my halfling outrider, I envisioned a quick, darting lance charger using Unbroken Charge and Ride-By Attack to charge through allies.  Or use Stand On Mount to fire sling bullets from a distance.  The prototypical Halfling Outrider.  Then I realized he'll be the only melee fighter, so I focused on the lance fighting and gave him Weapon Focus, Spirited Charge, a level in Cavalier and a large Dire Boar mount, Wigglenose!
> 
> Silly, huh?  As the only melee fighter, he should really be a dwarf/human/half-orc Cavalier, not a Halfling Outrider.  Or some other fighter-type focused on stand-and-deliver tactics rather than hit-and-run.  But even though he's not optimized for the role, I like him!  I already switched character concepts once to help out the party




Sounds cool, I generally prefer good characters to optimised ones and this sounds like a good concept but it should still work.

I am thinking two options - the pure cleric of Shaundalkur or a Cleric/Thaumaturge.  Basically uses the summoning for companions on the road and scouting for him etc.  He will even be able to start as an eighth level cleric/fifth level Thaumaturge and thus have a planar cohort (although what would be an appropriate cohort for a CN cleric worshipping a deity of travel is debatable.  No outsiders (excluding a chaos beast which is hardly suited to be a cohort) are CN, so it would need to be one of those that is "usually neutral" meaning they do vary and thus a CN individual may exist.  Most likely candidates are an Invisible Stalker, Mephit (Stalker advanced to 11HD, Mephit to 8HD so they are ECL 11 for purposes of being his consort - both well within the ranges for the creatures) or Janni (Question mark as these are generally native outsiders rather than pure outsiders) .  I'll just have to wait for a DM ruling on what is/isn't allowed.  

Assuming I'm in of course


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 29, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> I meant underpowered if you were _just_ a familiar. So you're going to be a current familiar and have class levels too? Nice. I didn't know you had that option. I thought it was one or the other, that's all.



I will allow her to have class levels because she is a PC, not an NPC (even if she is another PC's familiar). She will also get XP for encounters she _participates_ in, like a PC. The challenges of roleplaying a familiar to another PC are enough of a limiting factor - for instance, when dividing up loot,  the other PCs should be treating her as a familiar, thus no share, etc. At least, this is my experience in the past, and I would highly remind everyone to treat her as any other familiar.



			
				Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Well, it wasn't said explicitly, but that's what I inferred. There is a certain amount of tradeoff; while both familiar and master get some handy boosts, they also stand to lose a very great deal if the other dies.



That is correct.  



			
				Uriel said:
			
		

> Although this looks like it will be a great game, I am bowing out.
> I see that there are several folks on the alternatives list who really want to play, while I was just lucky enough to respond quickly.
> I hope whoever gets my spot has fun, and I will be watching the game.



I'm sorry to hear that, Uriel, especially with Endur's game over. I hope you enjoy yourself!   *I will update the "in" list shortly*



			
				Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Sounds cool, I generally prefer good characters to optimised ones and this sounds like a good concept but it should still work.
> 
> I am thinking two options - the pure cleric of Shaundalkur or a Cleric/Thaumaturge. Basically uses the summoning for companions on the road and scouting for him etc. He will even be able to start as an eighth level cleric/fifth level Thaumaturge and thus have a planar cohort (although what would be an appropriate cohort for a CN cleric worshipping a deity of travel is debatable. No outsiders (excluding a chaos beast which is hardly suited to be a cohort) are CN, so it would need to be one of those that is "usually neutral" meaning they do vary and thus a CN individual may exist. Most likely candidates are an Invisible Stalker, Mephit (Stalker advanced to 11HD, Mephit to 8HD so they are ECL 11 for purposes of being his consort - both well within the ranges for the creatures) or Janni (Question mark as these are generally native outsiders rather than pure outsiders) . I'll just have to wait for a DM ruling on what is/isn't allowed.
> 
> Assuming I'm in of course



Yes, you are in.    A familiar, although a PC, is not enough of an issue for me to really count as a 'character' for DMing purposes... *sorry, Paxus*  

As for the cohort - I will allow just about anything within reason, as long as you have a reason for the cohort's AL to be something other than 'standard'. (I.E., put it in your character history.) Also, as far as the 'outsider' type goes, in my game any creature born on another plane is an outsider. (Native Outsiders are also outsiders). When a native Faerunian goes to, say, the Astral, they are an outsider.

So, you could even have a 'normal' cohort that is a native of another plane.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 29, 2004)

*New Player List*

Final cut: 
Keia
Paxus Asclepius
Cannibal Kender
silentspace
Isida Kep'Tukari
Ghostknight

Waiting List:
rangerjohn
Zerth
Dark Nemesis
Temujin


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 29, 2004)

silentspace - quick question: are you using the halfling outrider from Sword & Fist or The Complete Warrior?


----------



## silentspace (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm using Complete Warrior.  I haven't really looked at Sword & Fist.  Are the classes much different?

Hey, how did your move go?

Ghostknight - I'd love to see you play a Thaumaturgist!  I was thinking about going that route with my original halfling Mystic Theurge


----------



## silentspace (Apr 29, 2004)

Hmm, Sword & Fist seems a bit odd...

Why would you need Deflect Attack if you already have Mounted Combat, which is better?

Defensive Ride got a lot better too.

All in all, the Sword & Fist class looks remarkably useless!       It might make a good NPC class though, sort of like a Pony Express type character, though as a PC class its pretty silly.  The Complete Warrior Version is a vast improvement!


----------



## silentspace (Apr 29, 2004)

The Sword & Fist Cavalier looks a lot better than the Complete Warrior one though!  Mounted Weapon bonus gets huge, and Tall in the Saddle really juices up Mounted Combat.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Apr 29, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> I'm using Complete Warrior. I haven't really looked at Sword & Fist. Are the classes much different?
> 
> Hey, how did your move go?
> 
> Ghostknight - I'd love to see you play a Thaumaturgist! I was thinking about going that route with my original halfling Mystic Theurge



The classes are different (as I see you noticed), I wanted to know which one you were using for reference.

My move went remarkably smoothly after a few intial setbacks. Of course, I still have much sorting and arranging to do, but I thought I would try to check in.


----------



## Keia (Apr 29, 2004)

Goddess,

Congrats on the graduating!!

Keia


----------



## Ghostknight (Apr 29, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> The classes are different (as I see you noticed), I wanted to know which one you were using for reference.
> 
> My move went remarkably smoothly after a few intial setbacks. Of course, I still have much sorting and arranging to do, but I thought I would try to check in.




Grats on graduating.

As for the move - well, you do eventually get sorted out even if it does look like it will never happen.  We moved from an apartment into a house last year, it only took a week to unpack, but three months for my wfe to be satisfied with the placement of everything.  (which all had to be redone when the renovations were finished anyway!)


----------



## silentspace (May 5, 2004)

Can't wait to get started!


----------



## Ghostknight (May 5, 2004)

Yikes - better get that char cleaned up.  Spells and equipment still outstanding (and even more outstanding on the cohort, sheesh)

Yep, should be good once we get going (Hmm, mid-may, still may be a week or teo, but I will be patient!)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 5, 2004)

Just checking in to say that I am still here... looks to be about a week and a half yet.


----------



## silentspace (May 7, 2004)

I'm going to make some changes to Pumbar.  I'm switching out Divine Vigor for Leadership, and taking a cohort.  He's going to be Pumbar's cousin, a Strongheart Halfling druid.  Strongheart Halflings rule!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 7, 2004)

Hey Paxus, I have a question.  I have Quillia's familiar as a female pseudo dragon named Preena.  Is the way Quillia met Preena compatible with your character?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 8, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hey Paxus, I have a question.  I have Quillia's familiar as a female pseudo dragon named Preena.  Is the way Quillia met Preena compatible with your character?




Well, it's certainly plausible that he'd be captured when attempting a prank, and he'd definitely latch onto a competent, friendly wizard.  The only problem is that, given his rogueish skill and magical items, poachers would have extreme difficulty catching him unless they had been specifically prepared for him, and even then would be hard pressed.  A more formidable organization might make better captors, such as the Cult of the Dragon or Malarites.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 8, 2004)

One quick question, on the Gloves of Man item (which gives a creature hands if it would not otherwise have them): at 42,000 gp, they seem woefully overpriced.  It seems that Alter Self would be a better spell to base the cost on, given the small scale of the change, bringing the price down to a manageable 12,000.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 8, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Well, it's certainly plausible that he'd be captured when attempting a prank, and he'd definitely latch onto a competent, friendly wizard.  The only problem is that, given his rogueish skill and magical items, poachers would have extreme difficulty catching him unless they had been specifically prepared for him, and even then would be hard pressed.  A more formidable organization might make better captors, such as the Cult of the Dragon or Malarites.



  Ah, if she had met him later in her career...  Yes, Cult of the Dragon sounds appropriate.  I'll write that into my background, you write it into yours?  Also I took the enspell familiar feat.  In addition, Quillia had a permanent _greater magic fang_ (12th level caster) cast on her familiar's tail, and she has a permanent _familiar pocket_ on her vest pocket.  So you're riding in style.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 8, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ah, if she had met him later in her career...  Yes, Cult of the Dragon sounds appropriate.  I'll write that into my background, you write it into yours?  Also I took the enspell familiar feat.  In addition, Quillia had a permanent _greater magic fang_ (12th level caster) cast on her familiar's tail, and she has a permanent _familiar pocket_ on her vest pocket.  So you're riding in style.




Bonus goodies! Yay!  Which lets me concentrate on skill-boosting EQ.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 8, 2004)

Godess Fallen Angel, is a background involving Sigil ok? (I know some people who don't use Sigil)

Just wondering how planescapey our char backgrounds can be (as I am a planeshifter).


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 8, 2004)

Sorry double post


----------



## silentspace (May 8, 2004)

Posted Wembly Littletoes, and his dire wolf animal companion Swishtail.  Wembly is a Strongheart Halfling druid, Pumbar's cousin.  Unlike other druids, Wembly doesn't Wild Shape for combat much.  Instead, he follows his cousin, and rides Swishtail into combat, wielding a lance!  His feats include Martial Weapon Proficiency (Lance), Mounted Combat, Ride-by Attack, and Spirited Charge!

Wembly doesn't really cast offensive spells, either.  He focuses on support and utility spells for himself and his cousin, as well as their mounts.

Big folk often giggle when they see the little halflings sitting on human-sized mounts, wielding lances, but Pumbar and Wembly don't mind at all.  They don't even seem to notice.

Most important part about Wembly - he can cast Reduce Animal on Wigglesnout and Swishtail, if they need to go into any small dungeons or something


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 11, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> One quick question, on the Gloves of Man item (which gives a creature hands if it would not otherwise have them): at 42,000 gp, they seem woefully overpriced. It seems that Alter Self would be a better spell to base the cost on, given the small scale of the change, bringing the price down to a manageable 12,000.



Hmm... those are in Savage Species, are they not? What spell do they have listed as using if not Alter Self? (My books are in Indiana while I am in Michigan currently).


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 11, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Godess Fallen Angel, is a background involving Sigil ok? (I know some people who don't use Sigil)
> 
> Just wondering how planescapey our char backgrounds can be (as I am a planeshifter).



Sigil is fine.  Happens to be my favorite Planescape city. And I did say that some planar connection with your character would be a bonus.

Just to let you know, however, the Factions are still alive and well in Sigil in my campaign. (I believe that there was a 2nd edition module that basically had the Lady of Pain kick them all out of her city.)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 11, 2004)

*Update*

Just to let you all know, I have had recent health problems that have bumped my schedule back by almost a week (since I was out of commission for almost that long). (D*mn Michigan weather - everyone around here is apparently carrying the plague!) I am now back 'on the job' so to speak (albeit heavily drugged ) but my relocation and professional situation have suffered because of it. So, it looks like it will be another two weeks before I am able to get this up and running. Sorry, all...

On an up note, what has been posted in the RG looks really good. Once everyone has had a chance to get everything they posted and made the final decisions on their character, I will have more in-depth comments!


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 11, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Hmm... those are in Savage Species, are they not? What spell do they have listed as using if not Alter Self? (My books are in Indiana while I am in Michigan currently).




They use Polymorph Self, as do the slightly higher-priced Arms of the Naga (which really ought to use Girallon's Arms; it's closer to the intended effect, and in the same book, for crying out loud!).


----------



## silentspace (May 11, 2004)

Hi Goddess, sorry to hear about your troubles.  Moving/new job/graduating is a lot of changes to be going through.

Just wanted to toss my two cents in regarding Paxus' Gloves of Man.  Does he really need them?  Seems to me that a pseudodragon's claws would be sufficiently man-like to do just about anything a man's hands can do...  at least how I picture one, anyway.

Paxus, what are Cloud Wings?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 11, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Paxus, what are Cloud Wings?




It's a spell from Savage Species that gives a +30 foot bonus to an existing flying speed.


----------



## silentspace (May 13, 2004)

My first thought for Pumbar's cohort was a little mini-Pumbar halfling outrider.  That would have been fun, but they would have been very limited in their usefulness.  I still liked the idea of having two little halflings darting about with their lances though, which is why I came up with Wembly the druid.

I love Wembly, but druids just aren't very Planescapey.  So I'm thinking of switching him for a cleric.  I'm picturing a young human female, who will ride on Wigglesnout behind Pumbar.  There was an article in Dragon a while back about multiple riders on a mount, and about how they make multple lance attacks when they charge (can't find the issue now though).  Anyway that's what I'm thinking.  She'll start out as a ranger to keep her a bit nature-oriented and also be able to use martial weapons (lance and bow).    I'm thinking Xuxia for a name.  A cleric with a lance, riding behind Pumbar and charging with him on Wigglesnout.  I'm not sure if Xuxia will have to take the Spirited Charge feat chain or if she'll get the x3 benefit from Pumbar's Spirited Charge without it.  If she takes that feat chain, she'll easily qualify for Hospitaler, which fits really well with her concept.  

Pumbar and Xuxia will be pretty self-sufficient, and won't be much of a drain on the party's healing or buffing resources.  They'll be able to contribute a bit more too, instead of just being meatshields.  Xuxia will have very few offensive spells though, it just doesn't fit with how I picture her.  For offense she'll focus on her lance.  

Not sure on Region/Deity yet.  I'm thinking close to Luiren, maybe an exotic from the Old Empires.  Possibly Mulhorand, worshipping Hathor, with the Family and Fate domains.  Or Chessenta, worshipping Hoar, with the Retribution and Travel domains.  I'll need to think about it 

Any feedback?

I'm thinking about Pumbar a lot!  I just love that little guy!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 17, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> They use Polymorph Self, as do the slightly higher-priced Arms of the Naga (which really ought to use Girallon's Arms; it's closer to the intended effect, and in the same book, for crying out loud!).



Alter Self would be fine, as I can't figure why they used Poly Other, which doesn't exist in 3.5 anyway. However, I will rule that you can't use your claws while you have them on (I realize that you don't have a claw attack as such, anyway). it is a small enough change to the "hands" that I don't believe it will make a big difference.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 17, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Any feedback?
> 
> I'm thinking about Pumbar a lot! I just love that little guy!



I love how much detail you have put into the characters! Actually, if you are willing to change, a cleric might be a little more fitting into the storyline I have planned than a druid. I was and still am willing to accept either, however. Go with what seems best.    Once again, I do like the idea of Xuxia.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 17, 2004)

Okay, looks like we are getting close to starting. Sorry it has taken me so long, but I am now in my new home, I have job interviews lined up, and have arranged most things to my liking. Thanks for all your patience!

After re-looking at the RG thread, we still need:

Keia to post a character
Cannibal Kender to finish posting a brief description/history for Amara
silentspace, you have decided upon Xuxia, correct?  

You all have done a great job, I have no real issues with any of your characters, and I can't wait to get started with such amazingly talented people!


----------



## silentspace (May 18, 2004)

Hi Goddess, maybe my ESP picked up on your thoughts!  I agree, plane-hopping druids can get wierd, depending on the planes you're going to.  I'm glad you like Xuxia.  I know, its not really efficient to keep duplicating abilities like I'm doing - same feats, even some shared class abilities - but it's all about Pumbar, not efficiency!     And in the right circumstances, they'll really shine.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 18, 2004)

I'll finish up my background tonight.


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2004)

*Submitted for your approval (suggestions needed)*

*Durindal si’ Tempus  * 
_Half-Celestial 4 Human Rogue 2 / Sorcerer 1 / Fighter 2 / Paladin 3 / Templar 1 [Outsider]_

*Alignment:* Lawful good
*Age: * 31
*Gender:* Male
*Height:* 6’3”
*Weight:* 215 lbs
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Bald
*Skin:* Dark tan

*STR:* 18 [14 base (6 points) +  4 template]
*DEX:* 18 [14 base (6 points) + 2 template +2 enhancement]
*CON:* 20 [14 base (6 points) + 4 template +2 enhancement]
*INT:*  16 [14 base (6 points) + 2 template]
*WIS:* 18 [14 base (6 points) + 4 template]
*CHA:* 26 [16 base (10 points) + 4 template +2 level +4 enhancement]

*Hit Dice:* 2d6 +1d4 + 6d10 + 45 [6 + 2 + 30 + 45]
*HP: * 83 
*AC:* 24  [+4 Dex, +7 Armor, +1 Natural +2 Deflection] flatfooted [20], Touch [16]
*Initiative:* +8 [+8 Dex +4 Improved Initiative]
*BAB:* +7
*Melee:* +11
*Ranged:* +11
*Speed:* Land 30’ [30’ base]
*Speed:*  Air 60’ Flying, Good maneuverability [Wings due to half-celestial]

*FORT:* +23 (+8 base + 5 Con + 8 grace + 2 resistance)
*REFL:* +18 (+4 base + 4 Dex + 8 grace + 2 resistance)
*WILL:* +19 (+5 base + 4 Wis + 8 grace + 2 resistance)

*Save Conditionals:* Acid, Cold, Electricity and Disease Immunity, Evasion, Mettle, +4 vs. Poison, +2 vs. Poison, Spells and Spell-like effects [Belt of Dwarvenkind]

Spiked Chain +14 [+11 Melee, +1 Weapon focus, +2 Enhancement]
2d4 +12 piercing damage [+4 Str x 2, +2 Specialization, +2 enhancement]  crit 19-20 x2
Composite Longbow +12 [+11 missile +1 Masterwork]

*Damage Conditionals:* Divine Might +8 Damage, +1d6 sneak attack, Power Attack, Two-Handed Power Strike

*Race & Class Abilities:  * Simple and Martial Weapon Proficiency, Light Medium and Heavy Armor Proficiency, Shield Proficiency, Lowlight Vision, Darkvision 60’ [Belt of Dwarvenkind], Stonecunning, +4 to charisma checks vs. dwarves +2 vs. Halflings and gnomes, –2 to all others, Sneak attack +1d6, Evasion, Detect Evil, divine grace, lay on hands [24 hit points], Divine health, Aura of courage [Immune to fear], Smite evil [+8 to hit, +3 damage], Remove disease 1/week, Turn Undead [11 times/day as 2nd level cleric], Summon familiar, Mettle [from Templar],

*Spells: *
*As Half-Celestial [at 9th level caster ability]*
Daylight [at will], Protection from evil 3/day, Bless, Aid, Detect Evil, Cure serious wounds, Neutralize poison, Holy Smite, Remove disease, Dispel evil

_*As Templar [one 1st lvl spell]*_
Bless, Cause fear, Command, Divine Favor, Entropic shield, Magic Weapon, Mount, or Shield of Faith.

*As Sorcerer [5 cantrips / 5 1st]*
_Cantrips: _  Prestidigitation, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sounds
_1st lvl spells:_  True Strike, Shield

*Feats: * Endurance, Exotic Weapon Proficiency – spiked chain, Weapon focus-spiked chain, Improved initiative, power attack, Two-handed power Strike [from Quint. Ftr], Divine Might [from DotF], Combat reflexes. Weapon Specialization [from Templar]

*Skills: * 102 points
Balance +5 [-1 Armor, +2 Synergy-Tumble]
Bluff +13 [5 ranks]
Climb +7 [4 Ranks, -1 Armor]
Concentration +11 [6 Ranks]
Diplomacy +20 [8 Ranks, +2 Synergy-Sense Motive, +2 Synergy-Bluff]
Disguise +10 [+2 Synergy-Bluff]
Gather Information +13 [5 Ranks]
Handle Animal +10 [2 Ranks]
Heal +3 [1 Ranks]
Hide +8 [4 ranks, -1 Armor]
Innuendo +7 [1 rank, +2 Synergy-bluff, +2 Synergy-Sense Motive]
Intimidate +10 [+2 Synergy-Bluff]
Jump +7 [+2 Synergy-Tumble, -1 Armor]
Knowledge Arcana +5 [2 Ranks]
Knowledge Religion +11 [8 Ranks]
Knowledge War +7 [4 Ranks]
Listen +7 [5 ranks]
Move Silently +8 [4 ranks, -1 Armor]
Read Lips +8 [5 ranks]
Ride +5 [1 Rank]
Search +8 [5 Ranks]
Sense Motive +7 [5 Ranks]
Spellcraft +9 [4 Ranks, +2 Synergy-Use Magic Device]
Spot +12 [5 Ranks, +5 Competence]
Swim +8 [4 Ranks]
Tumble +8 [5 ranks, -1 Armor]
Use Magic Device +13 [5 ranks]

*Languages:* common, celestial, draconic, dwarven [from Belt of Dwarvenkind], elven 

*Equipment: *  
Eyes of the Eagle [1,000gp]
Phylactery of Faithfulness [1,000gp]
Mithral Breastplate +2 [8,350gp]
Vest of Resistance +2 [4,000gp]
+4 Cloak of Charisma [16,000gp]
+2 Keen Spiked Chain [18,325gp]
Ring of Protection +2 [8,000gp]
Belt of Dwarvenkind [14,900gp]
Boots of Speed [8,000gp]
Quiver of Ehlonna w/80 arrows [1,804gp]
MW Mighty +4 Composite Longbow [800gp]
Wand of CLW (50 charges) [750gp]
Brooch of Shielding [1,500gp]
Pearl of Power (1st lvl) [1,000gp]
Daggers (3) [6gp]
Net [20gp]
Scimitar [15 gp]
Heavy mace [12 gp]
Ranseur [10 gp]
Tanglefoot bags (4) [200gp]
Scroll (See Invisibility) x2 [300gp]
Wooden holy symbol [1 gp]
Hemp rope (50ft.) [1 gp]
Flint and steel [1 gp]
Explorer’s Outfit [0 gp]

GP remaining: 9 gp

*Background:*
Durindal bounced around in his youth and learned the ways of the street.  As an orphan, he grew up the hard way and learned the ways of the street-rat or rogue.  Somehow, though, he never fell to stealing or hood-winking others.  Muscle, observations, and charm were his ways.  This charm lead to the discovery of hidden power by a sorcerer within the thieves guild.  Durindal learned a little of the trade and probably could have been an amazing sorcerer had he keep to it.  

Fortunately or unfortunately, the clerics of the god of war found him and claimed him as their own.  They discovered that he was the off-spring of an angel of the god of war and a human female.  They helped to bring out this talents and upon adulthood, Durindal sprouted a pair of wings.  The clerics took this as a sign of favor and taught him in the ways of the warrior.  Durindal climbed the ranks of the church hierarchy, becoming a paladin and finally a templar recently.


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2004)

Fallen,

Durindal was thrown together rather quickly and I haven't had a chance to run all of the numbers (particularly the gold spent).  I had built several psionic characters (2 psions, a psi warrior and a wilder), none of which I was particularly pleased with by the time I was finished.  I tried a Rogue/ invisible Blade githzerai which looked okay, but, again, I had some trouble with.

This is my character, (named from the great swordsman in the Dave Duncan books), and should complement the group better than the ones I built previously.

Suggestions/Corrections are welcomed!!
Keia


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 18, 2004)

Heh.  Just one note: the swordsman of the novels is named after the famous _sword_ wielded by Roland, a knight of Charlemagne.  According to legend: 







> The sword of Roland, fabled to have once belonged to Hector, and which, like the horn, Roland won from the giant Jutmundus. It had in its hilt a thread from the cloak of the Virgin Mary, a tooth of St. Peter, a hair of St. Denys, and a drop of St. Basil's blood. Legend has it that Roland, mortally wounded at Roncesvalles, strove to break Durandal on a rock to prevent it falling in the hands of the Saracens. The sword, however, was unbreakable so he hurled it into a poisoned stream, where it remains for ever.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 18, 2004)

Finished character. Any problems let me know.


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Heh.  Just one note: the swordsman of the novels is named after the famous _sword_ wielded by Roland, a knight of Charlemagne.  According to legend:




Unbreakable . . . I like that !!  That would make some sense in the novels as well (since Durendal was Lord Roland in the later years - fitting tribute).

Keia


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 19, 2004)

*Asking for votes*

Okay guys, everything looks good!

Keia, Durendal looks good at first glance.  
silentspace, looking forward to seeing the two of them in action ('course, that goes for all of you!).

Let me run the numbers on your characters for final approval (although everything looks decent right now and I doubt that there will be any questions - Keia, I can let you know if anything looks off) and then we can get started (after this question is answered):

1.) I am debating moving this game to another board to lighten the load on ENworld servers. The other board has much fewer users and an email notification option so that you know when a thread has been updated. I will leave this up to you, the players, however. I will go with the majority vote, as I still am fond of ENworld (of course!). The board is called RPG Crossroads, and it is where I play another pbp game. Link: http://samaritan1975.proboards20.com/index.cgi


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 19, 2004)

If it's no less reliable than ENWorld, and has fewer lags, I'd be happy to do it; however, sometimes small boards are glitchier, and I'd hate to have the game delayed by a day for that.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 19, 2004)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> If it's no less reliable than ENWorld, and has fewer lags, I'd be happy to do it; however, sometimes small boards are glitchier, and I'd hate to have the game delayed by a day for that.



I haven't had any problems thus far that I haven't had with ENworld. There are some glitches, but about the same amount or less than ENworld. It is a small board, but the server is run by ProBoards.com, a corp that makes it's money providing these boards. 

By the way guys, my profile has been updated with the instant messenger service(s) I subscribe to (should anyone wish to contact me that way).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

I'd opt to keep it an ENWorld (to reduce the places I have to check), but I'll go with the majority vote.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 19, 2004)

Either way's fine by me.


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2004)

I'm on EN boards almost the entire time they're up so it's easier for me to stay here.  However, we may need to start considering alternatives if the boards are down for any length.

As a compromise, what if we set up everything on this alternate board but run the game on EN World and use the other board as a fall back should the EN Boards be down for a few days.  

Keia


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 19, 2004)

The vote seems to be for ENworld, so that is fine by me.  Setup on the other board can be done at just about any time, as I know the Moderator. 

Once I finish review characters and writing the intro, I will create a IC thread and post a link to it here and on the RG thread.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

Whee!


----------



## Ghostknight (May 19, 2004)

Hmm, seems I missed the vot due to timezones.. Oh well.  Anyways  I agree with sticking to Enworld.  The South African gateway is a tempermental thing and I like to stick to sites that I know work (hey, I'll follow the game if it moves but cannot guarantee a clean connection!)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 19, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Hmm, seems I missed the vot due to timezones.. Oh well. Anyways I agree with sticking to Enworld. The South African gateway is a tempermental thing and I like to stick to sites that I know work (hey, I'll follow the game if it moves but cannot guarantee a clean connection!)



I had enough people tell me yes that I just decided to go with it.    I figured most everyone else would also be all for staying here (and I don't really want to move either, but I do find the faster board and email notification handy).

I should have everything set up and done by the weekend.


----------



## silentspace (May 20, 2004)

Isida - I was just browsing through the rogue's gallery and noticed that your wizard only has twelve levels - the rest of us have 13


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2004)

Piffle.  I'm pretty sure I leveled her up, but I don't think I noted her level change on her sheet.  Lemme rectify the situation.  

I just checked, yeah, her stats were all leveled up an everything, but I had just not changed her level.  Done now.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 24, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Fallen,
> 
> Durindal was thrown together rather quickly and I haven't had a chance to run all of the numbers (particularly the gold spent). I had built several psionic characters (2 psions, a psi warrior and a wilder), none of which I was particularly pleased with by the time I was finished. I tried a Rogue/ invisible Blade githzerai which looked okay, but, again, I had some trouble with.
> 
> ...



Well, he looks okay except that the HP seem to be off. By my calculations, he should have 83. The magic items look fine, although see my next post about gold piece value of starting money.

Also, if you could move him to the Rogue's Gallery thread, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 24, 2004)

*Starting Money & Questions*

I have looked over all of your characters (I had planned to have it done by this just passed Saturday, but had a friend from out-of-town drop in). I have noticed that some of you only had roughly 80-83,000 worth of equipment. Since I don't know if this is by accident or design, and since I neglected to mention what the starting cash was in the game info post *smacks hand - bad DM!* I will let you all know that it is supposed to be 110,000. So, you can revise your characters or not, as you see fit.

Please note that I assign HP based on half hit die (2 on a d4, 3 on a d6, 4 on a d8, etc).

Also, on another note, I have the following notes about characters (I hope I got everything, my apologies if I did not):

~ Keia, see above post. 
~ Paxus, what sourcebook is Kosji's patron Aasterinian in? I know I saw the entry before, but now I can't find it *I must be blind*. Also, for Kosji's Int, 8 points gets a 15 for a stat, not a 16. Also, from my calculations, HP should be 56. Also, looks like you didn't figure your +10 from Dex into your skills (I thought you might want to know that as the extra +3 might help). The Pearl of Cunning that you have in the EQ section, I will make a ruling to say that it either must occupy the headband magic item 'slot' or, to make it a non-wear location item (not occuping a magic item slot) the price will have to be doubled.
~ Cannibal Kender, Amara's Dex should be a 12 with 4 points. Also, your Con should be a 12 as well (6 pts = 14 - 2 racial). HP should be 39 by my calculations. 
~ Isida, Quillia's HP should be 39 by my calculations. (Very detailed EQ list! )
~ silentspace, Pumbar's HP should be 97 by my calculations. Xuxia's HP should be 66. Also, I don't follow the 'dismissable holy mount' rules in the PHB. That's your holy mount, he sticks around.
~ Ghostknight, Shariau looks good, although I would like a memorized spells list before we start. Also, you had some question marks for Ili'koa. 
Create Ili’koa as per a character with a level adjustment of +2 (he doesn't have any racial HD). Thus, create stats using the same creation method as Shariau, HP using the same method as Shariau, etc. Character level will be equal to 11. The following are the racial abilities that Githzerai have: +6 Dex, -2 Int, +2 Wis. Medium Size. Speed 30 ft. Darkvision 60 ft. Automatic Language: Githzerai. Bonus Languages from Int: Common, Slaad, Undercommon. SR=class level +5. Psionics: 3/day: Daze, Featherfall, Shatter. Once he reaches 11 class levels, he can use Plane Shift 1/day. Effective caster level for all equals the Githzerai’s class levels, regardless of class. The save DCs are Charisma-based (10+level of power+Cha modifier). Use the spells in the PHB for the above powers.

Ili’koa also gets Inertial Armor (Sp): Githzerai can use psychic force to block an enemy’s blows. This ability gives them a +4 armor bonus to AC as long as they remain conscious. (This is the equivalent of a 1st level spell.)
His HP should also be 62 by my calculations.

If anyone has any questions, please let me know!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2004)

Goddess - The reason I had 41 was because I did max hit points at first level.  Are we not doing that in this game?  If not I shall change it forthwith.

Also, what books are we allowed to draw items from?


----------



## silentspace (May 24, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Please note that I assign HP based on half hit die (2 on a d4, 3 on a d6, 4 on a d8, etc).
> 
> ~ silentspace, Pumbar's HP should be 97 by my calculations. Xuxia's HP should be 66. Also, I don't follow the 'dismissable holy mount' rules in the PHB. That's your holy mount, he sticks around.





I see I'm not the only one who got HP wrong, perhaps others made the same mistake I did.  I thought you were giving full HP for the first HD, then half HP after that.  I see now that you wanted half HP for every HD, including the first.  I guess its so standard to give full HP on the first HD that I (and probably the others) assumed that was the case.  Sorry about that.


----------



## silentspace (May 24, 2004)

Oh, and I have no problem with the mount sticking around.  In my write-up I said Pumbar keeps him around as much as possible anyway.      Of course, that does mean that Pumbar and Xuxia will have to keep Wigglesnout healed up all the time, but hopefully that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (May 24, 2004)

I should have mentioned that Amara has less money 'cause the Society of the Luminiferous Aether has a membership fee of between 10,000 and 15,000, plus an annual fee of 1,000.
The Society can be found in- In the Cage: A guide to Sigil.

Basically the Society has a large amount of arcane knowledge, as well as knowledge of the planes. 

Tell me if this is ok- if it isn't I'll just spend the rest of my money on items.


----------



## Keia (May 24, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> Well, he looks okay except that the HP seem to be off. By my calculations, he should have 83. The magic items look fine, although see my next post about gold piece value of starting money.
> 
> Also, if you could move him to the Rogue's Gallery thread, I would appreciate it.




Changed hit points to 83.  Moved to rogue's gallery.  Still need to buy 24,000 worth of goods.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (May 24, 2004)

Aasterinian should be listed in the Draconomicon, or in the section of FRCS devoted to draconic deities (a single table, if I recall); she's the draconic trickster goddess.  The Pearl of Cunning was indeed intended to occupy the headband slot; it's set into his forehead exactly where the headband would rest.  The ability scores, hp, and skills will be corrected shortly.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 25, 2004)

*Oops!*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Goddess - The reason I had 41 was because I did max hit points at first level. Are we not doing that in this game? If not I shall change it forthwith.
> 
> Also, what books are we allowed to draw items from?



Hello! This is your friendly local village-idiot-DM.

I didn't take that into account for the formula in the character spreadsheet I created. Please put your HP back to what they should be (you are all correct, you should have max at first level *DUH*).

Moving on...  You are allowed to draw items from any of the books I have allowed people to build characters from (Core 3 books, all FR books, Savage Species, Manual of the Planes, Deities & Demigods, Faiths & Pantheons, Draconomicon, Complete Warrior - anything I missed?). Custom items using the item-building rules in the DMG are also allowed (within reason, of course. No items of True Strike). If you can think of an item you want, but can't find it I can work with you to build it.



			
				Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> I should have mentioned that Amara has less money 'cause the Society of the Luminiferous Aether has a membership fee of between 10,000 and 15,000, plus an annual fee of 1,000.
> The Society can be found in- In the Cage: A guide to Sigil.



You did mention that, and it is fine.  Primarily that post was for the few people who had only spent 86,000 - I wanted to give them the option of full funds. Of course, they don't have to take the money if they don't want to, and spending it on membership like Amara did with the Society is perfectly reasonable!  



			
				Paxus said:
			
		

> Aasterinian should be listed in the Draconomicon, or in the section of FRCS devoted to draconic deities (a single table, if I recall); she's the draconic trickster goddess. The Pearl of Cunning was indeed intended to occupy the headband slot; it's set into his forehead exactly where the headband would rest. The ability scores, hp, and skills will be corrected shortly.



I found it after I posted that, thank you. What can I say, it was late and I was tired (obviously, from the HP error).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 25, 2004)

Goddess, do you have an estimated time at which we will be starting the game?  Just curious.    I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 25, 2004)

Actually, Isida, I was typing up the starting posts and creating threads while you were posting that question.  

Everyone:
The IC thread is here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1561524.
The new OOC thread is here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1561516.

Sorry about the font color and spacing on the starting post, but I cut-and-pasted the text from a Word document, and it showed up with the extra spaces (which it wouldn't let me delete) and the font color as black (which is unreadable using the classic black background here on ENworld). Further posts will be normal.


----------



## Ghostknight (May 28, 2004)

Goddess FallenAngel said:
			
		

> His HP should also be 62 by my calculations.
> 
> If anyone has any questions, please let me know![/font]




Hmm, from my calcs Ili'koa 's HP are 77 from

10 at first level, 8x5=40 for other levels, +27 (9x3) for con = 77.  Where am I going wrong (or not?)

Sorry about the delay in replying - last two days were A Jewish holiday!

As for the extra funds - oh yes, I'll take them! (everything includind spell lists and inital post up by tonight!)


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (May 28, 2004)

Ghostknight said:
			
		

> Hmm, from my calcs Ili'koa 's HP are 77 from
> 
> 10 at first level, 8x5=40 for other levels, +27 (9x3) for con = 77. Where am I going wrong (or not?)
> 
> ...



Not a problem about the delay, of course! You had a very good reason! 

Actually, you are correct - I messed up on the formula I used to calculate HP. :embarrassed:


----------

